# Milford/Framingham



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

http://framingham.wickedlocal.com/article/20150427/NEWS/150426848

http://www.milforddailynews.com/article/20160221/NEWS/160229421

Anyone have any updates on either of these departments leaving civil service?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Framingham is still CS, I believe they have in their new contract, that the town can remove them from CS at any time. Milford last I heard, is still CS but, they are trying to get out of it. I know the Chief wants them out bad.


----------

